# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Ανέβασμα αρχείων

## andronikos

Καλησπέρα
με ποιόν τρόπο μπορώ να ανεβάσω κάποιο αρχείο (word, excel...)?

----------


## Polyneikos

Σου απάντησα εδω, http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/viewtop...?p=67591#67591,αλλά επειδη θα ισχυει μονο για λίγες ημερες,κανε υπομονη αλλιως καντο με τον τρόπο που σου εξηγω,στο καινουργιο φόρουμ θα ανεβαινουν και word,excel,youtube,φωτογραφίες,ΜΕΣΩ ΤΟΥ   :bodybuilding.gr:   ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΡΙΤΑ SITES !  :03. Awesome:

----------


## andronikos

ναι το είδα thanks.   :03. Thumb up:  τελικά ανέβασα το πρόγραμμα μου αλλά βγήκε μεγαλούτσικο

----------


## FiVo-Alex/City

Προσπαθώ να ανεβάσω ενα αρχείο excel αλλά μου βγάζει error οτανπατάω upload. Καμία βοήθεια;

Edit: Μόλις είδα πως δεν μπορω να ανεβάσω τέτοιο αρχείο παρα μόνο word. Είχα την εντύπωση οτι μπορούσα να το ανεβάζω ή ακομη σαν ΖΙΡ.

----------


## giannis64

αν δεν θελεις να το επεξεργαστεις το αρχειο excel εδω ανεβασε το σαν φωτο. αλλιως δεν γινετε.

----------

